# Realistic chocolate skull mold?



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I really want to make (or buy) a large realistic chocolate 3d skull to put on top of a cake for my party but I'm having trouble locating a good one. Needs to based in the US so I can get it on time, my party is on the 24th. I don't have any experience with making molds so I'd really like to buy one.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Wilton makes a full round skull mold. http://www.wilton.com/shapedpan/Dimensions-3-D-Skull-Pan
I've seen it in Joann's or Michaels, but not this year (haven't been looking tho).

Check out candy and cake makers in your area as well. I have a shop in my town that does amazing skulls every year - solid milk or white chocolate, and swirls too...


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I was going to suggest Wilton, as well. Here's the same mold as above on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Wilton-Dimensions-Nonstick-Skull-Pan/dp/B003XKZSDI

Also, keep in mind if it's going to be that big and solid chocolate, it might be too heavy to place on top of a cake.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I feel like that skull is a bit too blocky and unrealistic for my taste, better suited as something that is decorated rather than a stand along item. This was my original inspiration but the person is not making them anymore.










I'll check into local places that might make them, but I live in a somewhat rural area so I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know about molds but there a little shop on Etsy selling very realistic choc. skulls if your interested.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

If you are using a mold, you don't have to pour the skull up solid. You could *"slush-cast" *it--paint in or pour in one thin coat at a time, and allow to cool between coats. You will get a hollow skull, just like those hollow bunnies they make...


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Those Etsy skulls are amazing but $150 after shipping is a bit out of my budget, and since they are in the UK probably wouldn't get here in time anyway. I think the idea of slush casting them is good, would definitely reduce the weight and amount of chocolate needed. Still looking...


----------

